# Question about Olympia Elite.



## stevers (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi All,
I just received an E-mail from the gentleman I sold the Olympia Elite to. He has this to say,,,,

I swung by the  office today and the pen arrives safe and sound.  Thank you, the quality shows.   One question however, The converter seems about 1/8"+ to long to fit in the  case.  Is their a secret I am missing?  A can always use a cartridge if smaller  ones are not available.

Does anyone have experience with the Olympia Elite? Did I do something wrong? I know your first thought is going to be, I trimmed the barrel too much. If I did, it was only by a 64th or 32nd maybe. I sand all of my barrels now, so I only have to take a tiny bit off.  
Any ideas? Is the OE really touchy about length? 

Any help would be appreciated. Is there a pump I could send him that will solve this? A little shorter maybe?

By the way, I used barrels I bought separately. I bought extras to experiment with and wound up using a set of them.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 28, 2008)

Steve, I'm not sure, but I think Lou (DCBluesman) sells a shorter converter that might solve your problem.


----------



## stevers (Dec 28, 2008)

I e-mailed him, thanks Cav.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 28, 2008)

No problem "Mr. Smith" :biggrin:


----------



## smitty9306 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Olympia Elite*

Hi I just made 1 of these and mine has the same problem. I double checked and the brass tube from another Olympia elite is the same length as the one i made. So I am sure I did not take too much off. 
Jon


----------



## gerryr (Feb 2, 2009)

This is a design or manufacturing problem and has existed since PSI introduced this kit.  In order to use a standard converter, you have to drill out the hole in the end piece.  There is no excuse for this problem to still exist and it just shows that PSI doesn't care about quality, only quantity.


----------



## smitty9306 (Feb 3, 2009)

gerryr said:


> This is a design or manufacturing problem and has existed since PSI introduced this kit.  In order to use a standard converter, you have to drill out the hole in the end piece.  There is no excuse for this problem to still exist and it just shows that PSI doesn't care about quality, only quantity.



 I'm in complete agreement with you on this one. The kit has a plastic nib coupler that was the first thing I did not like. And one of the kits had gold paint or something on the black top cap. The converter doesn't fit without rework. I'm not gonna complain to the seller as it does no good with PSI. Ill stick with csusa and Arizona silhouettes for my kits and use psi kits to practice on when I don't want to waste a good kit. Don't take this as a slam against PSI I buy a lot of things from them and am very happy, just their kits are not up to the quality of the other suppliers and their customer service is horrible. That is my opinion and others may have had luck with them. Sorry about the rant.


----------

